# 2buck system?



## Justinsri (Jan 28, 2019)

Keep hearing about 2bucks system for finishing? Did a search and cant find anything on it. If it's good enough that I keep hearing about it, I'd like to know what it's all about. Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buck was here posting years back, A one off guy we all sadly missed when he moved on in life from DWT.
His ways were explained to us over hundreds of posts so you wont just find a 2buck system in one place.
He did us all huge favour by posting vids on utube under 2buckcanuck so take a look at those and pick up what you can.


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Think there is a contradiction slightJoe Caz sling gas and everyone else sorry names not mentioned we combined all of us here that system, mind you I still think 2burrito mexico was way of on the run box 15 mins as a second swipe as sandpaper grabs better on a surfaces not completely smooth, iniss that mentaltaper he kept us all jumpn, side show burrito Jr, was a narural


----------



## Justinsri (Jan 28, 2019)

So what was the system for finishing butt joints?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> Think there is a contradiction slightJoe Caz sling gas and everyone else sorry names not mentioned we combined all of us here that system, mind you I still think 2burrito mexico was way of on the run box 15 mins as a second swipe as sandpaper grabs better on a surfaces not completely smooth, iniss that mentaltaper he kept us all jumpn, side show burrito Jr, was a narural


**** sake Moores brother is still alive!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Justinsri said:


> So what was the system for finishing butt joints?


Look it like this,:yes: after u tape it u have an idea if its semi flat or not! Then go from there to try make it look flat!:thumbsup: Some o them cant b made flat!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use my 14 inch no DC


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I use my 14 inch box most of my time now


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

icerock drywall said:


> I use my 14 inch box most of my time now


That's a lot of inches.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes you should see my tape coat now....#fibafuseusers


----------

